# 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln



## Tim1983 (12. August 2008)

Hi,
da ich leider noch nie Brandungsangeln war, möchte ich dieses gerne mal ausprobieren und habe dazu 3 Fragen. 
1. Mein Gerätehändler hat mir eine Comoran Freeman 3,30 m empfohlen und ich glaub das war bis zu 150 g Wurfgewicht. Ist die Rute nicht ein wenig zu klein, und kann man mit der Rute auch Hochseeangeln #c?
2. Welche Rolle könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Sie sollte nicht alzu teuer sein, da ich noch nicht genau weiss ob mir das Brandungsangeln überhaupt liegt.
3. Ich wollte im September nach Dänemark (Hyvide Sande) fahren, lohnt sich da noch das Brandungsangeln?

Schon mal recht herzlichen Dank im vorraus #6.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Klaus S. (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

1. Mein Gerätehändler hat mir eine Comoran Freeman 3,30 m empfohlen und ich glaub das war bis zu 150 g Wurfgewicht. Ist die Rute nicht ein wenig zu klein, und kann man mit der Rute auch Hochseeangeln #c?

*Rute ist eher was zum Pilken. Zum Brandungsangeln nimmt man Ruten von 4-4,50m und 150-250 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
*

2. Welche Rolle könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Sie sollte nicht alzu teuer sein, da ich noch nicht genau weiss ob mir das Brandungsangeln überhaupt liegt.

*Daiwa Emblem XT 5500. Kostet um die 60-70 €


* 3. Ich wollte im September nach Dänemark (Hyvide Sande) fahren, lohnt sich da noch das Brandungsangeln?

*Um so kälter umso besser... September ist eher noch zu Früh.*


----------



## Tim1983 (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit der Größe der Rute war ja meine Hauptfrage da ich mir das einfach nicht vorstellen konnte das 3,30 m ausreichen. Naja muss ich mir Wohl oder Übel einen neuen Gerätehändler suchen, da mein jetziger ja meinte das die Rute ideal für das Brandungsangeln sei. Zu den Zeiten, ich fahre vom 20.09 - 27.09 nach Dänemark, ich hoffe das ist nicht wirklich schon zu früh. Gibt es denn alternative Ruten die nicht unbedingt so doll in die Geldbörse gehen? Wie schon gesagt bevor ich mir eine High-End Ausrüstung zulege möchte ich lieber erstmal ein wenig ins Brandungsangeln reinschnuppern und dafür nicht gleich soviel Geld ausgeben.
Über weiter Antworten würde ich mich natürlich freuen #6.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Zanderlui (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

also das brandungsangeln lohnt sich siehe Hvide Sande 2008 thread!

die rute ist denke ich aber zu kurz.sie muss denke ich mindest 3.9m sein.war vor 2-3 wochen auch in hvide sande und musste zeitweise mit 200g bleien angeln wegen der brandung!
du benötigst außer rute und rolle schwere bleie und ein dreibein oder andere rutenhalter wo du die rute möglichst hoch drin aufstellen kannst!
hier mal meine rute und rolle die ich als anfänger fische:
*Cormoran Seacor „Surf“ Brandungsruten*





Weitwurf-Brandungsruten mit starkem Rückgrat und einer biegsamen, nacht-leuchtenden Spitze, die auch den sensibelsten Biß zuverlässig anzeigt. Mit Metallringen an den Einschüben, einem großen Klappring und geteiltem EVA-Griff. 
*Abgabe nur in haushaltsüblichen Mengen. Solange Vorrat reicht.*
und als rolle habe ich die kogha sea bull die gibts aber anscheinen nicht mehr!


----------



## werdergeli (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit der Größe der Rute war ja meine Hauptfrage da ich mir das einfach nicht vorstellen konnte das 3,30 m ausreichen. Naja muss ich mir Wohl oder Übel einen neuen Gerätehändler suchen, da mein jetziger ja meinte das die Rute ideal für das Brandungsangeln sei. Zu den Zeiten, ich fahre vom 20.09 - 27.09 nach Dänemark, ich hoffe das ist nicht wirklich schon zu früh. Gibt es denn alternative Ruten die nicht unbedingt so doll in die Geldbörse gehen? Wie schon gesagt bevor ich mir eine High-End Ausrüstung zulege möchte ich lieber erstmal ein wenig ins Brandungsangeln reinschnuppern und dafür nicht gleich soviel Geld ausgeben.
> Über weiter Antworten würde ich mich natürlich freuen #6.
> 
> Schöne Grüße



wir haben hier noch eine Brandungsrute liegen, 3,90m Teleskoprute von Balzer. Die Rute ist nix besonderes...aber zum mal antesten sicher gut genug. Könntest sie für 20Euro haben wenn Du möchtest...nur müßten wir schauen wie wir das mit dem Versand machen. Bist Du zufällig mal in der Nähe von Bremen? Dann könntest Du sie auch gerne abholen.

LG Geli

achja...schreib ne PN..ich schau eher selten mal hier in den Thread ;-)


----------



## Zanderlui (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

@werdergeli

denn kann er sich auch ne neue cormoran kaufen von mir vorgeschlagen die kostet 20euro und versand ist denn auch nicht so teuer wenn er sich noch ne rolle zu aussucht bei askari!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Das ist doch auch alles nicht mit 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen abgetan!!
Es müssen noch ein Dreibein her sowie Bleie, Montagen, vernünftige Kopflampe, Ködernadel. 

Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal paar schwere Grundruten mitnehmen und damit bisschen "probieren" aber das wird meist nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen da du damit einfach nicht auf Weite kommst. 

Laß auch die Finger von Teleskopruten... das ist nichts für die Brandung wegen den Sand. Du bekommst bei ebay schon günstige Ruten die man wirklich kaufen kann. Ich hatte mal ne Silstar für 40,-DM und mit der hab ich auf der Wiese fast soweit geworfen wie mit der Shimano Antares.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

wie gesagt die cormoran 20euro und ne große rolle die billig ist für 20euro das zweimal dann zwei rutenständer jeweils 10euro bleie zur not selber gießen!!!

@klaus s

das mit der weite ist in hvide sande nicht so denn dort habe ich selbst nur 5-10m ausgeworfen!!!!aber wenn er es mit grundruten probiert wird er das problem haben das ihn die brandung in die schnur haut beim angeln unddie ruten verrückt spielen das ist dann kein angeln!!!!


----------



## werdergeli (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @werdergeli
> 
> denn kann er sich auch ne neue cormoran kaufen von mir vorgeschlagen die kostet 20euro und versand ist denn auch nicht so teuer wenn er sich noch ne rolle zu aussucht bei askari!



okay...das wußte ich nicht  die reicht denn sicherlich genauso zum testen. Versand ist eh zu teuer für so nen kleinen Warenwert finde ich.
War nur lieb gemeint :q


----------



## Kistenmann (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ....ich selbst nur 5-10m ausgeworfen!!!!


also bei 5-10m von ausgeworfen sprechen :vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

@kistenmann plumps habe ich gemacht oder sagen wir es besser ich habe mit langer schnur gestippt!!!#6


----------



## Klaus S. (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @kistenmann plumps habe ich gemacht oder sagen wir es besser ich habe mit langer schnur gestippt!!!#6



Ups... ich dachte es geht hier ums Brandungsangeln :m

Nimm dann alles wieder zurück... kräftige Stippen reichen.


----------



## Tim1983 (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Danke erstmal an alle!
Also dann werde ich mir wie vorgeschlagen eine Cormoran 3,90 für 20 € und eine Rolle auch so in dem Limit holen, Bleie und Vorfächer sollte kein Problem sein. Rutenständer habe ich auch noch genügende rumliegen. Dann werde ich jetzt abwarten das mein Askari-Katalog kommt und mir gleich die Gerätschaften bestellen. Nochmals vielen Dank an alle! #6

Schöne Grüße


----------



## FelixSch (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Segeberg ist doch in der Nähe von Kaltenkirchen. (30 km)
Versuch es doch mal bei Moritz. Ist zwar so ein Angel-Mega-Markt aber hat auch enorme Vorteile, den sie haben alles und das zu verdammt günstigen Preisen. Und eigentlich immer in jeder Preislage etwas. (Billig, preiswert, ordentlich und High-End) Und die Beratung habe ich schon schlechter erlebt. Versuch vielleicht nicht gleich, am Samstag Nachmittag da aufzuschlagen, denn da ist es zu voll und es hat keiner hat Zeit für dich.
Ansonsten ist der Nachfolger der Kogha Sea Bull die Kogha Askor. Die haben den Vorteil der 5-Jahres-Garantie. Die gibt es für 57,95 EUR.
Askari findest du auch als Online-Shop.


----------



## Tim1983 (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Da hast Du natürlich recht, ich fahre ca. 20-25 minuten direkt zu Moritz. Werde ich dann wohl die nächsten tage machen, ich habe ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis zum Dänemark Urlaub. Dann erstmal Danke und ich hoffe ich kriege da die richtige Beratung.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## FelixSch (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Denke schon, und wenn, dann bekommst du da wenigstens einen Kaufrausch. Ist recht gefährlich, da hinzufahren


----------



## Jäger-Olli (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo 
Hast PN!


----------



## Rosi (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal an alle!
> Also dann werde ich mir wie vorgeschlagen eine Cormoran 3,90 für 20 € und eine Rolle auch so in dem Limit holen, Bleie und Vorfächer sollte kein Problem sein. Rutenständer habe ich auch noch genügende rumliegen. Dann werde ich jetzt abwarten das mein Askari-Katalog kommt und mir gleich die Gerätschaften bestellen. Nochmals vielen Dank an alle! #6
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Hi Tim, glaub mir, 3,90m sind zu wenig für eine Brandungsrute.  Leg lieber noch 20cm drauf, so wie Klaus dir das empfohlen hatte. Eine Brandungsrolle sollte 280m - 40ger Schnur fassen können und bei Stopp auch sofort anhalten. Ich sag das mal so, weil 20€ erscheinen mir doch etwas wenig. Zumal das Material auch salzwasserfest sein sollte. Meine ist eine Balzer CLS,  zugegeben ein Klopper|bla:, hält seit 5 Jahren und kostete damals um 40€. Ich weiß nicht ob es diese Rolle noch im Handel gibt? Sie zieht und zieht und nimmt nichts weiter übel.


----------



## Rosi (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Noch ein Nachtrag: Niemals eine Teleskoprute für die Brandung! Die Brandungsrute besteht aus 3 Teilen und ist eine Steckrute. Sie passt in normale Rutentaschen und bricht dir so auch nicht durch. 
In einer Sternstunde erwartet dich ein Dorsch von ü65 und ü2,0kg in der Brandung, das würde ich niemals mit einer Telerute abfedern wollen!


----------



## BasterHRO (12. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Soweit ich weiss ist die CLS nicht mehr auf dem Markt.

Ansonsten hat Rosi schon recht. Das mit der Salzwasserfestigkeit ist sehr wichtig, ansonsten vergammelt dir vom inneren der Rolle alles, das kann aber auch passieren wenn du deine Rollen nicht flegst.


----------



## degl (13. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Und Ende September beginnt der alljährliche Brandungsmarthon und hält bis weit in das Frühjahr an:vik:.

Die hier empfohlene Cormoran-Brandungsrute wird dir erstmal genügen, wird dann das Brandiangeln zum vergnügen, dann dämmerts dir was denn so alles noch ausgegeben werden kann|supergri

Da bin ich mir sicher

gruß degl


----------



## Tim1983 (13. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

So erstmal möchte ich mich nochmals bei Euch allen recht herzlich Bedanken, vorallem bei Jäger-Olli für die Einladung #6. @Rosi dann brauche ich also am besten eine 4,25 m Rute?!
@degl dann kommt ja wenn ich Spaß am Brandungsangeln habe noch ne Menge Investitionen auf mich zu, sollte auch nicht so das Problem sein Geld für unser schönes Hobby auszugeben. Aber wie schon gesagt bevor ich mein Geld für ein High-End-Equip ausgebe schnuppere ich lieber erst einmal rein, wäre natürlich super wenn das mit Jäger-Olli klappen würe .

Schöne Grüße


----------



## degl (14. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Na ja,

und wenn es an der Küste wieder losgeht, besteht ja die Möglichkeit, das man mal zusammen loszieht.
Von Itzehoe aus, fahr ich ja fast an Secheberch vorbei

gruß degl


----------



## Tim1983 (14. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

@degl
Dann kannst mich ja einkeschern und mitnehmen :vik: und mir mal zeigen was an der Küste so los ist #6.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## degl (14. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

ca.30 mal werden wir noch wach,............heissa dann ist Brandungstach:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## FelixSch (15. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> @Rosi dann brauche ich also am besten eine 4,25 m Rute?!



Ich bin zwar nicht Rosi, aber die Länge deiner Rute sollte sich an deiner Körpergröße richten!

Will heißen, wenn Du eher lange Arme hast, dann eher eine längere, wenn eben nicht, dann eher eine kürzere Rute!
Bei den meisten Fabrikaten stehen die Längen 3,9 m, 4,2 m und 4,5 m zur Auswahl.

Also: Kleiner Mensch - kurze Rute, großer Mensch - lange Rute.

Wenn man sich das jetzt so zusammenhangslos durchliest, könnte man geradezu nach Honeyball schreien!


----------



## Tim1983 (15. August 2008)

*AW: 3 Fragen zum Brandungsangeln*

Hi,
also lange Arme habe ich schon, bin zwar 1,82 m gross, aber echt relativ lange Arme. Also lange Rute.

Schöne Grüße


----------

